# Enneagram and Brain Chemistry



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

What do you guys think of this? https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/articles/NArtTina.asp


 OneMedium Activity. Stable mood neutral sense of well-being.Low activity. Low anxiety, deliberate thinking,Medium confidence. Adequate drive, energy, & endurance.TwoHigh activity. High sense of well-being. Content calm & happy.Medium activity. Some anxiety, good arousal level, stimulated but not restlessMedium confidence. Adequate drive, energy, & endurance.ThreeMedium Activity. Stable mood neutral sense of well-being.Medium activity. Some anxiety, good arousal level, stimulated but not restlessHigh confidence, energy, drive, and endurance.FourLow activity. Low sense of well-being, reactive, moody, aggressive.Medium activity. Some anxiety, good arousal level, stimulated but not restlessLow confidence, drive, energy, & enduranceFiveMedium Activity. Stable mood neutral sense of well-being.High activity. High anxiety, restless mind, high-strung, over-stimulatedLow confidence, drive, energy, & endurance.SixLow activity. Low sense of well-being, reactive, moody, aggressive.High activity. High anxiety, restless mind, high-strung, over-stimulatedMedium confidence. Adequate drive, energy, & endurance.SevenHigh activity. High sense of well-being. Content calm & happy.High activity. High anxiety, restless mind, high-strung, over-stimulatedHigh confidence energy, drive, and enduranceEightLow activity. Low sense of well-being, reactive, moody, aggressive.Low activity. Low anxiety, deliberate thinking,High confidence, energy drive, and endurance.NineHigh activity. High sense of well-being. Content calm & happy.Low activity. Low anxiety, deliberate thinking,Low confidence, drive, energy, & endurance.
* [td]ENNEAGRAM TYPE[/td]
[td]SEROTONIN[/td]
[td]NOREPINEPHRINE[/td]
[td]DOPAMINE[/td]*

The major trends that I can discern from this table are:


All the Hornevian triads (Assertive: 3 , 7 , 8; Withdrawn: 4 , 5 , 9; Compliant: 1 , 2 , 6) share similar dopamine levels
All the Harmonic triads (Reactive: 4 , 6 , 8; Optimistic: 2 , 7 , 9; Competency: 1 , 5 , 3) share similar serotonin levels
All the main triads (Gut: 8 , 9 , 1; Head: 5 , 6 , 7; Heart: 2 , 3 , 4) share similar norepinephrine levels.

Any thoughts on this or anything you want to add, please feel free to do so.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it's an interesting theory, but it would be difficult to separate the chemistries that are associated with your enneagram type vs reactions to the environment. Living in a hostile environment could really pervert what your brain normally does and you could easily come across as another type. Not to mention, other kinds of genetic problems that could mask your "true" type.

I have a knee-jerk reaction to the "serotonin" section, because it reminded me of those SSRIs, and how antidepressants are like 70% placebo. But it could explain why some antidepressants work on others and why some don't. And dopamine activity could easily be changed based on the drugs you like.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

cir said:


> I think it's an interesting theory, but it would be difficult to separate the chemistries that are associated with your enneagram type vs reactions to the environment. Living in a hostile environment could really pervert what your brain normally does and you could easily come across as another type. Not to mention, other kinds of genetic problems that could mask your "true" type.
> 
> I have a knee-jerk reaction to the "serotonin" section, because it reminded me of those SSRIs, and how antidepressants are like 70% placebo. But it could explain why some antidepressants work on others and why some don't. And dopamine activity could easily be changed based on the drugs you like.


I think that while we're looking at this theory, we have to make the assumption that this is what a normally functioning Enneagram type's brain chemistry is like, without the influence of drugs or that each type is feeling reasonably secure and at ease in their environment. I mean, obviously, brain chemistry is not something that remains static.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I think enneagram_ is_ controlled by brain chemistry or hormones of some sort, but I don't buy the explanation here. Seratonin, dopamine, and norepiblah are surely variable according to the situation.

If I had a lab, and funding, I'd start experimenting. Alas.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> I think enneagram_ is_ controlled by brain chemistry or hormones of some sort, but I don't buy the explanation here. Seratonin, dopamine, and norepiblah are surely variable according to the situation.
> 
> If I had a lab, and funding, I'd start experimenting. Alas.


 And bypass review by an ethics committee? :shocked:


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...157-temperaments-enneagram-2.html#post3940330

Been there once.


----------

